# Eckfrequenz bei Frequenzumrichtern



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2006)

Servus,

was versteht man eigentlich unter der Eckfrequenz von FU's.


----------



## Kurt (1 Februar 2006)

Bildhafte Erklärung:

Die Eckfrequenz ist jene Frequenz, bei der am FU die maximale Ausgangsspannung erreicht ist.

Also:
Motor mit 50Hz Nennfrequenz und 400V.
Der FU erhöht die Frequenz und die Spannung. Bei der Eckfrequenz - in unserem Fall 50Hz - ist am FU Ausgang 400V erreicht. Die Frequenz kann noch zunehmen aber die Spannung nicht mehr.

Bis zur Eckfrequenz - konstantes Drehmoment, ab dem Eckpunkt bricht das Drehmoment ein aber die Leistung ist konstant.

kurt


----------



## Credofire (9 März 2016)

Der Thread ist zwar schon alt, aber für mich aktuell.
Wenn ich keine explizite auswahl für die 87-Hz Betrieb habe, stelle ich die Eckfrequenz auf 87 Hz bei Motor 230V, oder?


----------



## Kabeläffle (9 März 2016)

Hi,

hier zwei prima Erklärungen...

http://www.guetzold.com/Downloads/A...Produkten/Anwendertipps_Frequenzumrichter.pdf
http://www.frerk-gmbh.de/downloads/87Hz Kennlinie aus SEW_Grundlagen_Antriebstechnik.pdf


----------



## weißnix_ (10 März 2016)

Also entweder stellst Du 50Hz/230V ein oder Du stellst 87Hz/400V ein. Läuft auf's gleiche hinaus.


----------



## MSB (10 März 2016)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Also entweder stellst Du 50Hz/230V ein oder Du stellst 87Hz/400V ein. Läuft auf's gleiche hinaus.


Aber absolut nicht ... ab 50 Hz unterscheidet sich das dann doch sehr deutlich.


----------



## weißnix_ (10 März 2016)

Inwiefern. Die 87-Hz Kennlinie ist von der U/f-Kennlinie her nur eine Verlängerung der 50-Hz Standardkennlinie (linear) im Rahmen der netzüblichen Spannungen.
Geeignete Spannungsschienen vorausgesetzt kann man das noch höher treiben. Die Siemens MM420 gehen z.B. bis 480 V. Allerdings hätte ich da mit einem Standardmotor schon deutliche Bedenken bzgl. der Wicklungsisolation.
Was die andern Motordaten angeht, wirst Du wohl recht haben. Aber die Frage war jetzt nur die Einstellung der Eckfrequenz.


----------



## weißnix_ (10 März 2016)

Ich für meinen Teil setze die 87hz Geschihte auch genauso ein - Nur bei relativ kleinen Antrieben (bis 4kW Nennl.), wenn ich bei höherem Moment einen großen Drehzahlstellbereich haben will.


----------



## MSB (10 März 2016)

Also die allermeisten FUs werden die Spannung nicht über die Eckdaten erhöhen. 
Ein paar Hersteller haben allerdings auch einen Hacken für die 87Hz Kennlinie, so imho der 420er, das ist dann halt ein Sonderberechnungsmodell. 

Wenn du 230V/50Hz eintippst, dann hast du bei >50 Hz immer noch nur 230V am Motor. 

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## weißnix_ (10 März 2016)

Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Funktioniert seit 2 Jahren tadellos an einer Tablettenpresse. Wichtig ist dem Zusammenhang aber die Verwendung einer 3phasigen Version.
An den einphasigen wäre das von Dir beschriebene sogar Logisch :sb11:


----------



## MSB (10 März 2016)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Funktioniert seit 2 Jahren tadellos an einer Tablettenpresse. Wichtig ist dem Zusammenhang aber die Verwendung einer 3phasigen Version.
> An den einphasigen wäre das von Dir beschriebene sogar Logisch :sb11:


Ich will damit eigentlich primär ausdrücken: Ist Umrichterabhängig, bei den meisten die mir in meiner Karriere so untergekommen sind (nicht allen) ist die Eckspannung "Gesetz", 
vollkommen egal, was der FU Kraft des Zwischenkreises können möge. Bei den meisten Deutschen, also konkret SEW/Siemens kann man ja explizit 87Hz Betrieb angeben, was dann primär den Vorteil hat, das man nicht gefakte Typenschilddaten eingeben muss.


----------

